# Pet Peeve: Shoe tongues that slide off to the side ...



## speedmaster (May 27, 2008)

I've got two shoes that do this, a pair of AE shoes and my Alden boots. On each pair the tongue on one of the shoes continually slides off center to the right. Not the end of the world, but it is annoying.

Has anyone else experienced w/ a pair of shoes? Or better yet, solved it? ;-)


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

I have shoes that do this, a pair of otherwise very comfortable Johnston & Murphy saddle oxfords. It is very annoying. I have not solved the problem, nor do I understand its root cause.


----------



## Nick V (May 8, 2007)

Bring them to a local cobbler and have them stitched on one side so they will stay centered. The stitch should be done on the seam so it won't be noticed. It should not be stitched in a way that will not interfere if you need to change the laces in the future.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

The only shoe that I've ever had that did this was a pair of Rockport walking shoes, and they were quickly dispatched to Goodwill. I've never had a pair of dress or dress casual shoes do this, and I wear inexpensive Florsheim and Rockport shoes. I wouldn't tolerate this on a $100 pair of Florsheims, so I know I wouldn't tolerate it on a $300 pair of A-Es.

Cruiser


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Could the cause of the problem be that the shoe is too tight against the dorsum of the foot?


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Nick V said:


> Bring them to a local cobbler and have them stitched on one side so they will stay centered. The stitch should be done on the seam so it won't be noticed. It should not be stitched in a way that will not interfere if you need to change the laces in the future.


This is the solution. My guy charges $10, IIRC.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Most of my golf shoes, particularly those that have seen in excess of 100 miles of walking, have this issue.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

I've had this happen (high arch on a skinny foot), and used a spot of superglue to hold it.

Very important to center the tongue in the first wearings, as once it slides it tends to "set" there.


----------



## speedmaster (May 27, 2008)

Thanks, gents!! ;-)


----------



## DGS (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a pair of Gucci dress boots that had this problem. But I had 1 side stitched on each of them. Problem solved.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

That's my major gripe with Alden boots - the tongue is not gusseted - which seems to, among other things, help keep the tongue in place. My Tricker's and Allend Edmonds boots all have gusseted tongues. None of my Aldens do.


----------



## Mr. Walter Trent (Jul 21, 2009)

*British Ingenuity?*

I thought stitching one side of the tongue to stop the sliding was British ingenuity at work. Most of my shoes are British and almost all have this feature. However, my most recent pair from Grenson, doesn't have this.

It drives me crazy!

Guess I should take them in for a bit of surgery.

Wally


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Nick V said:


> Bring them to a local cobbler and have them stitched on one side so they will stay centered. The stitch should be done on the seam so it won't be noticed. It should not be stitched in a way that will not interfere if you need to change the laces in the future.


+1

Have him stitch little tabs under both sides of the tongue just to be sure


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

I remember I had open-laced boots (Church's) that gave me this problem like the Dickens. The solution: I sold them! Moving tongues wasn't the only problem; although built like rocks and amazingly comfortable, aesthetically, they were unpleasing.


----------



## Simon Myerson (Nov 8, 2007)

I have this problem in a pair of Trickers' cordovan boots. I thought the tongue was a bit high to stitch so I had the cobbler cut a hole in the tongue so that the laces could be pushed through it, holding the tongue in place. Training shoes (I should be forgiven for mentioning them here) have this feature. It works and the only people who see are those who stare at my shoes when I sit down.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

I just checked a pair of brand new AE's that I purchased (but haven't worn yet) and the tongue is actually already tacked down on one side exactly as Nick recommended.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

As are mine.



DocD said:


> I just checked a pair of brand new AE's that I purchased (but haven't worn yet) and the tongue is actually already tacked down on one side exactly as Nick recommended.


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a very casual pair of Johnston and Murphy's that do this. They are really casual shoes and super comfortable but the tongue on the left foot slides and keeps wanting to slide unless you over tighten the shoe laces. that naturally results in a sore foot over time obviously.

What I think happened was that I let it slide during the break-in period and now thats where it is creased and that is now where it is happiest to go. Since I cant stitch it myself and the shoes arent on my "A" list maybe I'll crazy glue the darn tongue over to the right and see how that works :icon_smile_big:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

It seems to me, the problem of the tongue slipping to the side occurs primarily with Balmoral designs for low quarters and can occasionally occur with some Blucher boot designs. However, as has been previously noted the aggravation is easily eliminated with a tack stitch or two.


----------



## speedmaster (May 27, 2008)

Quick update ... I emailed Alden and they said to send the boots in and they would "tack" the tongues. They'll go out in the mail today. Thanks for the help!


----------



## BuffaloBert (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a pair of oxblood Austin Reed saddleoxfords that have been doing this for over 20 years. Maybe I'll get around to fixing them someday.


----------



## whitetyrone (May 22, 2012)

*New product fixes tongue slip*

This product is designed to do exactly what you are talking about. It is shown with athletic shoes but works just as well on casual shoes as well. Doesn't require any mods to the shoes either.

www.tonguetraps.com


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

A dab of Gorilla Glue--just a dab--and a clothes pin until it dries works well.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Common issue with Indys. A few stitches by the cobbler and problem solved permanently.


----------

